# Olympics thread!



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2012)

Thought I'd start a thread for Olympics chat  I can't wait, love it! 

At the moment though wondering why there is a two hour show leading up to the Opening ceremony


----------



## Mark T (Jul 27, 2012)

Northerner said:


> ...At the moment though wondering why there is a two hour show leading up to the Opening ceremony


I'd guess either:

(a) It's cheaper then actually broadcasting any content
(b) the bbc paid for expensive pundits and are want to get there moneys worth regardless of the quality of the content

Although, I'm one of those that only generally tunes into a F1 race the 10 minutes before the actual start (aiming to hit the FIA graphics).


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2012)

Mark T said:


> I'd guess either:
> 
> (a) It's cheaper then actually broadcasting any content
> (b) the bbc paid for expensive pundits and are want to get there moneys worth regardless of the quality of the content
> ...



Hehe! I'm the same with F1  Felt very strange last weekend not being able to watch the German GP live, and I see we don't get the Hungarian GP live on terrestrial either


----------



## martindt1606 (Jul 27, 2012)

What a brilliant show.  If this continues until 1:30 I'm going to struggle getting up for the morning lantus

Well done Danny you have done the country proud.

The flame relay didn't get me in the Olympic mood but this certainly does.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm massively impressed! So creative!


----------



## martindt1606 (Jul 27, 2012)

Who would have thought an old git like me could be stunned by a squadron of Mary Poppins. Great music and a good story


----------



## MeganN (Jul 27, 2012)

Loving it all x


----------



## Mark T (Jul 27, 2012)

This is a very cool opening ceremony - this is the first point where I have got around to checking the computer.

Now did anyone else spot the flying pig?
Mr Bean!  and the Queen is a skydiver


----------



## Carina1962 (Jul 27, 2012)

i must admit it's quite an impressive ceremony, hopefully this will get ppl in the mood - just going through all the countries atm but i've heard this will go on until midnight or later - wow!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm not one for opening ceremonies - but tonights was great!

and did people really doubt us??


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm the Olympic's Ebonizer Scrooge 'Tis all Humbugs and I won't be watching'

It was Flo who wanted to put the telly on to watch it when she got in...

Boy did they do us proud, I loved every minute of it...  I think they captured 'what is British' even our sense of humour very well indeed...  

And who would have thought that the Sex Pistol would be played in front of the queen


----------



## robofski (Jul 27, 2012)

Really surprised how much I enjoyed the opening ceremony, I wasn't going to bother but thought why not, really glad I did.  Doubt I'll watch much else but you never know!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 27, 2012)

Very impressed


----------



## cazscot (Jul 28, 2012)

Great ceremony but don't think much of the GB team costumes very bland and tacky looking (IMHO).


----------



## bev (Jul 28, 2012)

Great ceremony - very British.Nice to See Steve Redgrave carrying the torch - Alex has met and rowed with him a couple of times now - really nice chap - not at all big headed or 'Celeb'.Bev


----------



## Casper (Jul 28, 2012)

cazscot said:


> Great ceremony but don't think much of the GB team costumes very bland and tacky looking (IMHO).



So did I - sack the stylist methinks. 

Otherwise an amazing spectacle - brilliant


----------



## robofski (Jul 28, 2012)

Thought the cauldron at the end was fantastic!


----------



## bev (Jul 28, 2012)

cazscot said:


> Great ceremony but don't think much of the GB team costumes very bland and tacky looking (IMHO).



Hi Cazscot,

I thought they looked like Elvis costumes! I dont like Paul McCartney - he cant sing - surely they could have picked someone better for the finale!Bev


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2012)

bev said:


> Hi Cazscot,
> 
> I thought they looked like Elvis costumes! I dont like Paul McCartney - he cant sing - surely they could have picked someone better for the finale!Bev



Have to agree!


----------



## Carina1962 (Jul 28, 2012)

how old is paul mccartney?


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 28, 2012)

Time for Paul retire gracefully past his sell by date. Cauldron was stunning


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2012)

carina62 said:


> how old is paul mccartney?



70. and too old for this kind of malarkey!


----------



## Carina1962 (Jul 28, 2012)

Northerner said:


> 70. and too old for this kind of malarkey!



i don't think he looks 70 although his skin isn't that youthful looking.  i want to like him cos he's such a legend but i'm afraid he does nothing for me (or The Beatles for that matter, not a huge fan of their music).

For me personally, Mohamid Ali is the legend, i have fond memories of childhood sitting with my dad watching the Ali fights as my dad was a huge fan, such a great shame he has ended up with parkinson's disease


----------



## trophywench (Jul 28, 2012)

In the parlance of the day - Awesome.

Except I'm sincere when I say it!  

Only thing that didn't work, was old Voldemort, not helped by Hazel not being able to pronounce his name.  Who exactly was Val de Mart ? LOL   Anybody else spot Platform 'Eleven and a Half' during the countdown?  and yes - saw the Flying Pig, excellent !  Thought the whole Queen sequence was brill, and she was grinning like a Cheshire Cat as she walked down the steps, wasn't she?

Sorry Paul, don't want to hear you sing again.  Past his sell by date indeed.

Flame is fab, but not sure how well it will work with athletics surrounding it?  'Legs' will block the view, surely?

Hope Bradley went straight home to bed after he clanged.  Bell was just a tad disappointing I thought, needed some echo .....

Overall a thoroughly enjoyable evening.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2012)

Agree Agree Agree Agree....!


----------



## Tina63 (Jul 28, 2012)

Just listening to it being discussed on the radio.  There were so many parts to it that things had already slipped my mind. The James Bond theme was brilliant and I loved Rowan Atkinson too.  Very funny, very British!  

I was a little sceptical for the first few minutes, but soon warmed to it, then found it captivating.  Dare I admit I fell asleep during the athletes parade though so haven't yet seen the Team GB kit, but woke in time to see Beckham zooming down the Thames and doing the handover to Sir Steve Redgrave.  Thought that was all very Milk Tray!

I agree Sir Paul McCartney was a bit of a washout, and I admit to loving him and have seen him live a couple of times when he has been absolutely fantastic.

Loved the cauldron at the end too.  Luckily recorded it so will watch the second half properly sometime later......probably in 2 weeks or so when it's all over!


----------



## Steff (Jul 28, 2012)

Really did not want to watch last night but stopped till the end was just magical


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 28, 2012)

They did us proud now let's hope it is a very exciting and peaceful games.


----------



## cazscot (Jul 28, 2012)

bev said:


> Hi Cazscot,
> 
> I thought they looked like Elvis costumes! I dont like Paul McCartney - he cant sing - surely they could have picked someone better for the finale!Bev



Yes, Bev I agree. I have never been a fan but last night I thought he sounded particularly tuneless


----------



## Old Holborn (Jul 28, 2012)

As the BBC 1 channel is going to be full of c**p for the next few weeks what's the chances of me getting a refund on my licence ?


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 28, 2012)

I missed it...

I don't have a telly...


----------



## Donald (Jul 28, 2012)

Good show but was the Queen bored when the camera went back to her she was looking down picking a nail and also later the camera went back to her she looked as tho she was really bored.


----------



## Steff (Jul 28, 2012)

Donald said:


> Good show but was the Queen bored when the camera went back to her she was looking down picking a nail and also later the camera went back to her she looked as tho she was really bored.



Yes we noticed that to Donald she did look extremely bored tut tut

we also thought when she gave her little piece at the end that her hair was a right state but it was her hat


----------



## alisonz (Jul 28, 2012)

Thought Lizzie let the side down but wow what a show, really enjoyed it.


----------



## FM001 (Jul 28, 2012)

Danny Boyle put the GREAT back in Great Britain, tremendous opening of the games and made us all so proud to be part of this wonderful island nation.

The Queen could have at least smiled when the deaf kids sang her anthem, Macca needs to give up singing and just Let it Be.


----------



## muddlethru (Jul 28, 2012)

I thought the show was just great. Loved the whole thing except Paul'singing. He should give up the vocals and stick to composing. Re the Queen I just thought she looked very tired and not to well, sfter all she is getting on now. Plus like me when not smiling everyone things I'm a miserable old thing when I'm not, I just have one of those faces that in repose looks unhappy.


----------



## muddlethru (Jul 28, 2012)

Thinks not things. Doh


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Jul 28, 2012)

carina62 said:


> i
> For me personally, Mohamid Ali is the legend, i have fond memories of childhood sitting with my dad watching the Ali fights as my dad was a huge fan, such a great shame he has ended up with parkinson's disease



poor Ali shouldn't have been trotted out like that. Macca was awful and Hey Jude seemed a bit mournful for what had been a joyous occasion.

And he hasn't got Parkinsons Disease ( a degenerative disease of the central nervous system), Ali has Parkinson's Syndrome ( a condition which mimics the symptoms of the disease but is caused by trauma to the head).

The Boxing World cynically keeps referring to his case as the "disease".


----------



## trophywench (Jul 28, 2012)

She actually looked quite jolly when the torch arrived earlier at Buck House.  I expect she's had 2 big events in 2 days, private do for the heads of state and other halves the night before and my God she's a bit elderly to truly enjoy a show like that, don't you think? - bit relentless?  No 'rests' ? plus a late night.  She probably just needed her bed and she does take 'the job' VERY seriously indeed.

Have you noticed she's shrinking? - she's getting a bit of what they used to call a 'Dowager's hump' - ie osteoporosis*.  Plus I'd really like to have a sharp word with Rigby and Peller because her boobs are going ever south and it's long been their job to furnish her with suitable scaffolding ...... I know they can't stop it, but they could certainly make it look as if they have from the outside !

*It's unheard of (for women) not to have some degree of it by the time you are 72.  Apparently.


----------



## Austin Mini (Jul 28, 2012)

Just before team GB marched on our telly went Bang! Got a LCD tv today and boy what a great picture compared to our dead 20yr old one.


----------



## Amanda102 (Jul 28, 2012)

I loved it too. I especially liked the transformation from rural tranquility to the industrial revolution. Fantastic. Paul M spoilt the end for me, he was out of tune and embarrassing. Loved the Mr Bean bit also!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2012)

Sad to hear that Paula Radcliffe has had to pull out of the Olympics due to injury


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh just been watching the ladies gymnastic..... GB girls did brilliantly


----------



## Steff (Jul 29, 2012)

Yay silver for us in cycling

Very dissapointing about the empty seats


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 29, 2012)

Opening ceromany was good. Isumbard kingdom Brunel (or fella that built stuff) a proper BRIT !  Most of music was good & lots going on !      Park looks good & puts uk on map.  Come on MEDALS


----------



## Donald (Jul 29, 2012)

Steff said:


> Yay silver for us in cycling
> 
> Very disappointing about the empty seats



Yes steff Very disappointing about the empty seats if  they did not want the tickets then they should not have accepted them and they could have gone to someone who wonted to be there


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 30, 2012)

mcdonagh47 said:


> poor Ali shouldn't have been trotted out like that.



I must admit I was wondering why Mohammed Ali was there. It seemed to be trying to ape the Atlanta games (was it Atlanta?) when he lit the Olympic flame. But I suspect that there was another reason why he was there along with the other olympic flag bearers which I missed.

I missed the beginning of the ceremony unfortunately but from what I've seen on IPlayer, I think it was a romp!! Looked excellent. Generally, I ignore opening ceremonies but watch the athletes entry. I love seeing the various national costumes (but hate the boring suited teams!!). I thought the GB team's outfit was a little tacky, but I've seen worse.

I have a gripe with the kit for the team when in action. I used to be able to identify our guys and gals but now find it pretty difficult. Especially with the cycling. I think Stella McCartney erred (along with who hired her and agreed the kit).

I have another gripe with the BBC. They're just too darned jingoistic. When what's his chops didn't win the road race they almost completely ignored the winner from Kazakhstan. When they finally interviewed him, the first thing out of the mouth of the interviewer was "it wasn't what most of the British public wanted to see, but ....". PATHETIC!!!

Anyway, I've enjoyed seeing some sport that I don't get to see often like archery, fencing, water polo etc.

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 30, 2012)

I am loving the synchronised diving!  Cant see me taking it up as  a sport myself though!


----------



## cazscot (Jul 30, 2012)

Silver for the GB men's gymnastics - wow well done guys 

Edit: Japan have contested a point and they have been promoted to silver and GB relegated to bronze but still very well done


----------



## Steff (Jul 31, 2012)

Great so far and that 15 yr old wow winning gold


----------



## Carina1962 (Jul 31, 2012)

Amazing swimming tonight !!


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Aug 2, 2012)

carina62 said:


> Amazing swimming tonight !!



Glad that BBC had BRITISH sportspeople ( Cracknell, Pinsent and Lewis)commenting in the late night round-up on Weds.
We've had Americans ( McEnroe and Johnson) and Aussies on most nights commenting on British Efforts....kick em out BBC....its OUR long-awaited Games


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2012)

mcdonagh47 said:


> Glad that BBC had BRITISH sportspeople ( Cracknell, Pinsent and Lewis)commenting in the late night round-up on Weds.
> We've had Americans ( McEnroe and Johnson) and Aussies on most nights commenting on British Efforts....kick em out BBC....its OUR long-awaited Games



I've enjoyed listening to Ian Thorpe, I think he's had a lot of good stuff to say instead of the usual platitudes. And Michael Johnson is much better than Colin Jackson. 

Just watched Victoria Pendleton win the keirin - what a strange race, but incredibly exciting at the end! 

Now, can Becky do the business tonight?


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Aug 3, 2012)

I do hope so..........come on Beckt. Done well today with more medals


----------



## robofski (Aug 3, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Just watched Victoria Pendleton win the keirin - what a strange race, but incredibly exciting at the end!
> 
> Now, can Becky do the business tonight?



The pressure on these athletes who are expected to do well must be so immense, I'm sure there wasn't this expectation on Becky 4 years ago, but now, wow it must be incredible for her.  She'll do it!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2012)

Woohoo! We're up to 3rd in the medals table now! Doubt if we'll ever beat China and the US though...


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2012)

Aw, well done Becky on getting the bronze!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2012)

Well done today Jess - two PBs and top of the leaderboard!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2012)

Hmm...basic flaw of televised triathlon - they can't identify the swimmers in the water!


----------



## Steff (Aug 4, 2012)

come on Jenkins


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2012)

Can't believe I'm about to watch a man with no feet running in the 400m! Go Oscar!


----------



## Steff (Aug 4, 2012)

oooh this race is thrillin on bbc some american woman has done real well to catch the top 4

think we are guna get 5th


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2012)

Steff said:


> oooh this race is thrillin on bbc some american woman has done real well to catch the top 4
> 
> think we are guna get 5th



Incredibly exciting finish!  Dead heat after all that!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2012)

Brilliant long jump from Jess, and another gold in the rowing!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2012)

and another gold in the rowing!!!!!


----------



## Steff (Aug 4, 2012)

argghh just loved the rowing, the poor guys just lost out to danes though very very close race


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2012)

Jess doing well in the javelin


----------



## Steff (Aug 4, 2012)

Real well just threw her pb there


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2012)

Steff said:


> Real well just threw her pb there



Yes, brilliant!  Annoying how the main channels didn't think it worth broadcasting, but it's good that they have it all online now. Hardly moved from my chair today, feeling like a right couch potato! 

Looking forward to Mo Farah tonight, and Jess taking the gold she deserves in the 800 metres last event


----------



## martindt1606 (Aug 4, 2012)

Went to the first athletics session at the olympic park yesterday.  Thought it would be worth commenting on some of the areas that have had negative press in the past:

travel - free travel cardt provided with Olympic Tickets.  Return Journey was a total of 4 tube trains.  Sat down all the way, no delays, and both journeys completed 5 minutes before TFL advised the day before.

Outside Volunteers - enthusiastic, helpfull, knowledgeable.


Stadium Track Volunteers - very impressive the way they set the hurdles and cleared the track was regimental.

Access to Park - no queues, more security machines than at Terminal 5 - hopefully they'll be moved to Heathrow after the event.  Main reason for no queues - the security staff were brilliant a friendly word for everyone ready to have a laugh and moved people through extremely efficiently.  A massive thank you to the Army.

The Stadium- stunning what a great facility.  The seats were large, padded, and more leg room than I've had in any other stadium (and that includes stadiums in Germany, Italy, Spain, Portugal, Poland, and Greece).  There were so many food and drink kiosks on the concourse there must have been one within 20 meters of everyone's seat - again no queues. There was as many clean toilet facilities and the one I used had facilities for a dozen people but there was a failing - only one hand drier.....

What a great morning especially with the Pride of Yorkshire having a record breaking start in the hurdles


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for that Martin, it really does look fantastic and I imagine the atmosphere in there with Jess performing must have been stupendous!  Good to hear you were so well looked after!

Brilliant! I lived in Sheffield for 20 years and have run in the Don Valley Stadium where Jess trains  I can't imagine what it will be like tonight when she runs the 800m!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2012)

Woohoo! More cycling gold!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2012)

Phew! Dai Green has made it into the final  They all look a bit rubbish though - anyone remember Ed Moses in the 400m hurdles? What a man he was!


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 4, 2012)

I just have to mention because no one else has - what about Andy Murray's singles and his mixed with Laura!  Fantastic tennis.
Cant wait for tomorrow - setting up my day now!

Looking forward to Mo this evening!  Not long now.

Alan - does this mean Jess and i have something in common - Dom Valley?!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> ...Alan - does this mean Jess and i have something in common - Dom Valley?!!



I'd say you were practically sisters!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2012)

I find it hard to get into the tennis, especially when Wimbledon has only just finished with saturation coverage, and also because the Olympic tournament isn't the premier one for the sport - same with football, and I can't believe they're putting in golf! 

Having said that, it was great to see Andy and Laura looking so delighted and I hope they can go all the way!  Very boring to see Serena/Maria match though


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Aug 4, 2012)

Really enjoying the Olympics Team GB has done us proud. I think GB have put an excellent Olympics on .......proud to be British


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2012)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Really enjoying the Olympics Team GB has done us proud. I think GB have put an excellent Olympics on .......proud to be British



Yes, it's such a huge thing to get right, but I do believe they've done a great job  Only really annoying thing is the empty seats where the privileged non-sports fans haven't bothered to show up


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2012)

Can't believe what's happening right now! First Jess, then Greg is leading the long jump, then we have Mo in the 10k!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2012)

Greg's done it! Can't believe it!


----------



## Steff (Aug 4, 2012)

was in tears watching jess


----------



## Casper (Aug 4, 2012)

Am absolutely entranced - such an inspiration, Jess, Greg and now Mo - not to mention the cyclists and the rowers!! Aaaaaa.......ma.......zing!!!!


----------



## Steff (Aug 4, 2012)

wooo my street is going wild Mo has done it !!


----------



## martindt1606 (Aug 4, 2012)

Who said the Olympics were a waste of money.  We should hold them every 4 years. Stunning 3 - 4 days.  Let's hope the sailors can join in as well.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Aug 4, 2012)

What an Amazing night

I started out as being a right old party pooper concerning Olympics and had no intentions of watching it...

Guess where I've been most of this week 

At last not only a event we've can be proud off, but a whole heap of sportsmen and women we can be proud off as well..


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2012)

Best two days and nights of sport I've ever seen!


----------



## Steff (Aug 4, 2012)

watching team gb footy team in shoot out with korea

and we lost on pens 5-4


----------



## Ellie Jones (Aug 4, 2012)

I ponder whether any of the footballers are going to say 'Sorry for letting everybody down'   Like the various silver and bronze medallist!

Not sure why any of our Silver or Bronze medallists feel that they've let us down, we all can see they've put 150% and more trying....


----------



## Casper (Aug 4, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> I ponder whether any of the footballers are going to say 'Sorry for letting everybody down'   Like the various silver and bronze medallist!
> 
> Not sure why any of our Silver or Bronze medallists feel that they've let us down, we all can see they've put 150% and more trying....



Totally agree!!!


----------



## Carina1962 (Aug 4, 2012)

I have been glued to the Olympics even though i wasn't interested to start with (like many ppl, the Opening Ceremony did it for me).  It has been such a joy to watch the swimming this past week (and the incredible Michael Phelps) and today has been outstanding for Team GB, i have been a right couch potato today but tomorrow i MUST hit the gym  GREAT viewng, fantastic


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2012)

carina62 said:


> I have been glued to the Olympics even though i wasn't interested to start with (like many ppl, the Opening Ceremony did it for me).  It has been such a joy to watch the swimming this past week (and the incredible Michael Phelps) and today has been outstanding for Team GB, i have been a right couch potato today but tomorrow i MUST hit the gym  GREAT viewng, fantastic


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2012)

Looking forward to the Women's Marathon today  Such a shame that Paula isn't fit enough to run - it's a real pity that she will miss out on the tremendous support she would have experienced from everyone, to top an amazing career 

Still buzzing from last night! I will never tire of seeing those three wonderful people winning their gold medals to the roars of the crowd!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2012)

Inspiring!  Hope he makes it into the final today!


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 5, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I find it hard to get into the tennis, especially when Wimbledon has only just finished with saturation coverage, and also because the Olympic tournament isn't the premier one for the sport - same with football, and I can't believe they're putting in golf!
> 
> Having said that, it was great to see Andy and Laura looking so delighted and I hope they can go all the way!  Very boring to see Serena/Maria match though



The Federer/Murray match is on at 2pm today - that should be interesting, followed by the mixed finals with Laura.

Then we have Bolt tonight - Loving the olympics - Yesterday was amazing!


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2012)

Have we any hopes in the marathon


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2012)

Steff said:


> Have we any hopes in the marathon



Probably not Steff  Expect to be maybe 10th-20th.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2012)

OK, maybe not 10th-20th  Shame about Mara, she came 6th last time. Exciting race in the second half though, with people suddenly appearing from nowhere and pushing for the top places. Favourite runner for me was Jessica Augusto of Portugal - have (sort of!) run with her in Great South Run!  Some great Portuguese runners in the past - anyone remember Rosa Mota?


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2012)

Was a good finish Ethiopia are so good at marathon running


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2012)

Steff said:


> Was a good finish Ethiopia are so good at marathon running



Indeed. Freya Murray has finished 44th in 2hr 32m.


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2012)

Silver in the sailing now


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Aug 5, 2012)

Northerner said:


> OK, maybe not 10th-20th  Shame about Mara, she came 6th last time. Exciting race in the second half though, with people suddenly appearing from nowhere and pushing for the top places. Favourite runner for me was Jessica Augusto of Portugal - have (sort of!) run with her in Great South Run!  Some great Portuguese runners in the past - anyone remember Rosa Mota?



What did you make of the incident near the end of the race where one of the Kenyans picked up two drinks bottles and ferried one forward to her compatriot who was leading the race ? 
Was that cheating ?? I thought you were not supposed to get any help from anyone during an event ?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2012)

mcdonagh47 said:


> What did you make of the incident near the end of the race where one of the Kenyans picked up two drinks bottles and ferried one forward to her compatriot who was leading the race ?
> Was that cheating ?? I thought you were not supposed to get any help from anyone during an event ?



I don't think it matters who hands you a drink, it can't constitute 'help' otherwise no-one could hand you a drink or sponge throughout the race. If it did, every competitor would be DQ'd!

Claire came in 57th in 2:35:39


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2012)

Woohoo! Well done Ben Ainsley - another gold!  Can't for the life of me figure out what is going on in his sport though!


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2012)

wooo loved watching the vault


----------



## AJLang (Aug 5, 2012)

The tennis is so exciting. Murray winning seven consecutive games has given me the perfect excuse to have a glass of champagne


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2012)

AJLang said:


> The tennis is so exciting. Murray winning seven consecutive games has given me the perfect excuse to have a glass of champagne



Haha! After what I said earlier about not being bothered I can't take my eyes off it! C'mon Andy!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2012)

Just found out it's 5 sets! I thought it was 3 sets for the Olympics?  I'd better not watch or I'll jinx it - will watch Pommel Horse instead


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2012)

Great routine by our young lad Whitlock


----------



## AJLang (Aug 5, 2012)

It's 3 sets for all games apart from the final which is 5 sets.  Murray "only" needs two games to win but Federer won the last game.  stop press Murray now  only needs one more game to win.  This is getting scary


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2012)

woooo silver and bronze for us on pommel so unlucky for smith he got same score as the gold medalist but the other hungarains guys execution score was higher so hence he won over smith


----------



## AJLang (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh no Murray has just lost a game but he is serving for this game...........


----------



## AJLang (Aug 5, 2012)

Murray Gold absolutely fantastic


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow! Gold Silver and Bronze in the space of a few minutes!  Well done Andy, Louis and Max!


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Aug 5, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I don't think it matters who hands you a drink, it can't constitute 'help' otherwise no-one could hand you a drink or sponge throughout the race. If it did, every competitor would be
> DQd)



You are missing the point - drinks and sponges from the teams at the side are allowed in the rules. This was one competitor helping another to the detriment of the other competitors around her.
If I was in a nation that came just outside the medals I would definitely object to that incident by Kenyan runners physically helping each other.


----------



## Steff (Aug 5, 2012)

Just great performances all round i dont like murray but well done him.


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 5, 2012)

What a fantastic day - absolutely tears in my eyes for Andy - can he do the double.

Would you really object to the passing of a drinks bottle?  I cant really see any of the other runners doing so. I cant really see how it is such a big advantage - and I dont think she wanted it anyway.

I would much rather concentrate on what fabulous sportsmen and events we have been priveleged to see in Great Britain so far.

GB you have done us proud.


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh my - Could Andy really do the double?  One set up for him and Laura.
Fantastic weekend!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Oh my - Could Andy really do the double?  One set up for him and Laura.
> Fantastic weekend!



Gold and silver on the same day is not bad going - well done Andy and Laura!


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 5, 2012)

Not bad at all now.
Waiting for Bolt now - what time is he running?


----------



## robofski (Aug 5, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Not bad at all now.
> Waiting for Bolt now - what time is he running?



21:50 for the 100m final.


----------



## am64 (Aug 5, 2012)

I've been enjoying watching all the different sports that ordinarily get very little media cover ....i accidently caught the fencing this morning ...it was great hadnt a clue about the rules but it was great ...also the Canoe slalom  Wooow !

 i was thinking of starting a campaign as a legacy to these Olympics to make it complusory to have *ALL GB* events covered on the BBC ...or a freeview channel ...


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 5, 2012)

robofski said:


> 21:50 for the 100m final.



Does he have to qualify first?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Not bad at all now.
> Waiting for Bolt now - what time is he running?



Now in semi final!


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks - managed to catch it - makes it look so easy!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Thanks - managed to catch it - makes it look so easy!



They are running astonishingly fast  I can remember when the 10 second barrier was broken in the 80s and now all but one in the final ran below 10 and most of them were slowing down  especially Bolt from about half way!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2012)

Great to see Mo get his medal!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2012)

Great silver for Christine Ohurougu


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2012)

Apparently if Yorkshire was a country we'd currently be 7th in the medal table!


----------



## martindt1606 (Aug 5, 2012)

And 2 more medals to come in the Triathlon......

It was good to see the Yorkshire Rose flags in the stadium.

Did any one notice what looked like a Lucozade bottle land on the track just afterg the starter called set at the start of the 100m final?  
Could easily have triggered a false start and ruined the race.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2012)

martindt1606 said:


> And 2 more medals to come in the Triathlon......
> 
> It was good to see the Yorkshire Rose flags in the stadium.
> 
> ...



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-19143628

What an idiot!  Didn't notice it and first I heard was this morning in the news story above.

Ooh yes! The Brownlee Brothers! 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/the-northerner/2012/aug/05/olympics-sheffield-jessica-jess-ennis


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Great silver for Christine Ohurougu



Just been watching the race back and it's amazing how Christine comes back from sixth position to second in the last 30-40 metres - so impressive!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2012)

Hurrah! Well done Beth Tweddle!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2012)

Woohoo! Another Gold, in the Showjumping!


----------



## trophywench (Aug 6, 2012)

Had to laugh at 'our' Nick - only took him 54 years !

(Husband's family is somehow generatioins back, related to the Skeltons)


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2012)

Aw! Shame about Dai Greene - an't win 'em all!  I think Holly Bleasdale bottled it unfortunately


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2012)

Going to be another long day tomorrow - men's triathlon, more cycling finals, me and Tiffany in the athletics...


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2012)

Dropping like flies this morning - Idowu (no surprise), Sayers and Pozzey all out with injuries/failure to qualify


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 7, 2012)

When does Tom dive?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> When does Tom dive?



Saturday evening


----------



## martindt1606 (Aug 7, 2012)

COME ON THE BROWNLEES

why isn't the Spaniard doing his share of the work........

Got to go to the hospital to see Diabetes Consultant in 5 minutes so am going to miss the finale


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2012)

Woohoo! Well done Alistair and Johnny Brownlee!  Shame about that silly penalty, reckon Jonathan would have got silver without it.

Well done to Stuart Hayes too - 37th after helping the Brownlees 
We've equalled the Beijing Gold medal tally with practically a week to go!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2012)

Two more medals for Yorkshire!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2012)

And a silver in the windsurfing!


----------



## AJLang (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow that's fantastic


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Aug 7, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Two more medals for Yorkshire!



I'm waiting to hear "On Ilkla Moor Baht 'at" as the White Rose flutters over a medal ceremony.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2012)

mcdonagh47 said:


> I'm waiting to hear "On Ilkla Moor Baht 'at" as the White Rose flutters over a medal ceremony.



Who knows? Perhaps in Rio!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2012)

Woooohooooo!!! A gold in the Dressage! First time ever!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2012)

Another brilliant Gold for Laura Trott!!!


----------



## Newtothis (Aug 7, 2012)

Sir Chris Hoy is such a legend....well done big man


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2012)

Newtothis said:


> Sir Chris Hoy is such a legend....well done big man



It's been another astonishing day! So pleased Sir Chris won, he was so moved on the rostrum  Shame about Vicki P, I think she was hard done by in that first race, but still a silver - not bad! We have won 7 out of 10 available golds, with a silver and bronze in two others - only one totally missed was when Vicki P and Jess V got relegated in the first event!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2012)

And another bronze in the High jump from Robbie Grabarz!  That means we've already beaten Beijing's medal total and we still have at least 4 bronze boxing medals assured to add on, plus a sailing medal, possible BMX medal, and maybe a Tom Daley medal!


----------



## martindt1606 (Aug 7, 2012)

mcdonagh47 said:


> I'm waiting to hear "On Ilkla Moor Baht 'at" as the White Rose flutters over a medal ceremony.


In Rio we should be The Independent Republic of Yorkshire.

Given the mess successive Governments have made of the country we couldn't do any worse as an independent country.


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 8, 2012)

So, where would yorkshire be in the medals table were it to be an independent nation? 

Personally, I think it's all down to the Lancashire coaches the team has employed (be it sporting or vehicular)! 

Andy


----------



## Steff (Aug 8, 2012)

cant believe some thug has defaced the gold postbox they did for jess ennis is sheffield grrr


----------



## Copepod (Aug 9, 2012)

Defaced, yes, strictly speaking true, but words were "Go, Jess" I believe, so that's adding honour, in a slightly warped way.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 9, 2012)

Andy HB said:


> So, where would yorkshire be in the medals table were it to be an independent nation?
> 
> Personally, I think it's all down to the Lancashire coaches the team has employed (be it sporting or vehicular)!
> 
> Andy



Helped by the fact that current counties of North Yorkshire, South Yorkshire , West Yorkshire and Humberside are all included in "Yorkshire". 

Still, good on all competitors, all medal winners, from whatever county / home nation / Team GB / nation they come!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2012)

Copepod said:


> Helped by the fact that current counties of North Yorkshire, South Yorkshire , West Yorkshire and Humberside are all included in "Yorkshire". ...



Yorkshire will always be one county, of three ridings!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2012)

Woohoo! Two more golds and a bronze!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Aug 9, 2012)

I've been watching the BMX racing...

Something I didn't think I would enjoy, but I'm kinda of hook by it...  Only watched because Liam Philips is a local lad...

He's done well, he's into the semi-finals tomorrow, which isn't bad when yoy consider that he broke his collar bone 10 weeks ago, which needed an operation to repair it..

Finger's crossed he makes it to the finals.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> I've been watching the BMX racing...
> 
> Something I didn't think I would enjoy, but I'm kinda of hook by it...  Only watched because Liam Philips is a local lad...
> 
> ...



I saw the first race of that - looks dangerous!!!!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Aug 9, 2012)

Tis slightly dangerous...

Should have seen the 3rd run...  There was a major pile up on the first corner and it was Willers (NZL) who was ahead, that didn't fall...   He doesn't realise what's happened until further around the track, when he starts looking over his shoulder wondering where everybody is to!

We used to camp with friends who's son was a Pro BMX'er....  His list of injuries was jaw dropping

Mind you, when we had Simon's BMX bike with us, and Damien taught us so called adults to do the easier tricks... I faired well, and I didn't do a Dave who went over the handle bars and broke his nose

But I impressed the my kids...


----------



## FM001 (Aug 9, 2012)

It did look like Blake was going to push Bolt in the 200m final but the big fella was just to good.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2012)

toby said:


> It did look like Blake was going to push Bolt in the 200m final but the big fella was just to good.



Yes, I wasn't sure! I was most impressed tonight by David Rudisha in the 800m - a world record! I am of an age that I remember when Seb Coe set the 800m WR and it stood for decades. I know it got broken a couple of times lately, but this guy was awesome. They just said that Andrew Osage, who came 8th, ran a time that would have won the gold medal in the last 3 olympics! Such a dignified, quietly spoken man too - quite a contrast to Bolt!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2012)

Another gold!!!!!! Jade Jones in Taekwondo!!!!


----------



## Steff (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice to see a new couple have emerged from the Olympics Laura sumit or other and a guy who's name escapes me to lol


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2012)

Steff said:


> Nice to see a new couple have emerged from the Olympics Laura sumit or other and a guy who's name escapes me to lol



Laura Trott? Insufficient data for the bloke!  Mo Farah?


----------



## Steff (Aug 9, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Laura Trott? Insufficient data for the bloke!  Mo Farah?



Yes that's her , lol at mo farah hardly he is happily married with a 8 month pregnant wife executing twins

These gold post boxes are not doing so well now Andy murryays has to be repainted after some fans picked off most of the gold grr


----------



## Copepod (Aug 10, 2012)

Laura Trott and fellow track cyclist Jason Kenny have gone public as a couple. After the repecussions when Victoria Pendleton fell in love with cycle team sport scientist Scott Gardner, I hope life will be easier for them. After all, it's not exactly unknown for adults to fall in love with workmates!


----------



## robofski (Aug 10, 2012)

Only 49 medals left to be handed out, can we retain an incredible 3rd place in the medal table?


----------



## Steff (Aug 10, 2012)

Loved watching the USA women in the four by four relay they smashed east Germany's record from 1985


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2012)

We;ve won another bronze in the Taekwondo!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2012)

Tom Daley's only just scraped into the finals!


----------



## robofski (Aug 10, 2012)

He's had a tough year, not surprised he's not at his best.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2012)

Pete Waterfield trains at the gym I used to go to. I once ran on the treadmill next to him, he struck me as a right poseur! Shame he's out though


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2012)

Another gold! Well done Ed McKeaver!!!


----------



## trophywench (Aug 11, 2012)

Two E's Northie LOL - McKeever.

Yes, didn't he?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2012)

Hurrah, looks like Tom is through to the final after his scare yesterday!


----------



## Steff (Aug 11, 2012)

come on Mo


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 11, 2012)

Steff said:


> come on Mo



And so he did, well done, nice guy.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2012)

Amazing run from Mo! Can't imagine what that crowd must have sounded like!


----------



## Steff (Aug 11, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Amazing run from Mo! Can't imagine what that crowd must have sounded like!



I reckoned they carried him round that last bit,was just brillaint


----------



## Steff (Aug 11, 2012)

4x4 was just incredible botl brought it home on last leg for jamaicans


----------



## Steff (Aug 11, 2012)

Wooo daly got bronze in the diving just a thrilling hour there


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow! Add in the boxing gold and we have 28 golds!


----------



## Steff (Aug 11, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Wow! Add in the boxing gold and we have 28 golds!



Yup and Christian o connell from absolute radio said at the start of th Olympics we would not get more then 20 but we did so every gold we win they will play spandau ballets gold that amount of times on monday hehe it's a spandauthon


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2012)

Has to be one of my favourite pictures of the Games!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Aug 12, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Amazing run from Mo! Can't imagine what that crowd must have sounded like!



I had tickets for the hockey bronze medal match and watched it on the big screen in the olympic park - the noise and atmosphere there was incredible!


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Aug 12, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Wow! Add in the boxing gold and we have 28 golds!



I've just heard they are allowing HM the Queen to put the Olympic flame out tonight because ....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
She's CORGI registered.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2012)

Great way to finish off with a silver in Modern Pentathlon!


----------



## Carina1962 (Aug 12, 2012)

Well it's nearly all over for another 4 years.  Just settling down now to watch the closing ceremony - hope you are too!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2012)

carina62 said:


> Well it's nearly all over for another 4 years.  Just settling down now to watch the closing ceremony - hope you are too!



Definitely! Hope it's good - it's been a great games!


----------



## Carina1962 (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes, i've just posted on Facebook that i never thought i would ever say this but i have actually thoroughy enjoyed watching every minute i spent watching it, i don't know if it was that it was on home ground but i thought all the athletes whether they won a medal or not were outstanding and amazing!


----------



## Steff (Aug 12, 2012)

humph not impressed so far, repeating songs,watching people walk out all very zzz

are some of the acts just playing there music and not actually there then?


----------



## Jimbo (Aug 12, 2012)

Kate Bush playing the closing ceremony right now Alan!


----------



## Mark T (Aug 12, 2012)

Although, playing kate, not live kate


----------



## Steff (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Although, playing kate, not live kate



yeah thats whats annoying me they did the same with blur parklife 

now having to stand for ungandan anthem lol


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2012)

Jimbo said:


> Kate Bush playing the closing ceremony right now Alan!



Sorry, got distracted!


----------



## Steff (Aug 12, 2012)

At last ive woken up wooo george micheal


----------



## bev (Aug 12, 2012)

I do like George Michael - but he cant sing live can he - neither can a few of the others - you would think they could choose singers who sound half decent live instead of struggling.Bev


----------



## Steff (Aug 12, 2012)

bev said:


> I do like George Michael - but he cant sing live can he - neither can a few of the others - you would think they could choose singers who sound half decent live instead of struggling.Bev



Yup same here Bev, i could of picked any song out of his back catalogue and freedom would of been last he has had so many more good hits then that


----------



## Mark T (Aug 12, 2012)

I suspect that all of the acts will sound pretty bad.  I think that the stadium accoustics are all wrong.


----------



## Steff (Aug 12, 2012)

And just when i thought it could get no worse russell brand arghhhhhhhh please try not to fall off russell


----------



## Steff (Aug 12, 2012)

this is more like it wooooooooooo

and seeing Boris dancing was the best


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Aug 12, 2012)

Never mind Go Mo...............go Boris


----------



## Steff (Aug 12, 2012)

Brillaint eric idle


----------



## Mark T (Aug 12, 2012)

Steff said:


> Brillaint eric idle



Best act so far


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Aug 12, 2012)

bev said:


> I do like George Michael - but he cant sing live can he - neither can a few of the others - you would think they could choose singers who sound half decent live instead of struggling.Bev



none of the artistes are singing live are they, surely they are all lip-syncing ?
Even The Who had to accept that as a condition of closing the show.

The Oasis tribute band was pretty silly.

How long is this stuff going on for ?


----------



## Steff (Aug 12, 2012)

mcdonagh47 said:


> none of the artistes are singing live are they, surely they are all lip-syncing ?
> Even The Who had to accept that as a condition of closing the show.
> 
> The Oasis tribute band was pretty silly.
> ...



another 17 minutes


----------



## Mark T (Aug 12, 2012)

Like brian mays mad scientist look!


----------



## Carina1962 (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes, at last QUEEN - Brian May is awesome!!


----------



## Carina1962 (Aug 12, 2012)

Where was Kate Bush and Take That??


----------



## caffeine_demon (Aug 13, 2012)

closing ceremony wasn't as good as the opening ceremony!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 13, 2012)

I can't really compare the two, because of very different experiences:

For the Opening Ceremony, I was in a windowless control room, wearing radio headset, within earshot of Stadium, so heard Red Arrows going overhead, some music and crowd sounds, with sight of TV broadcasts and security screens, with sound off, but subtitles - and saw the fireworks when someone opened fire escape, setting off alarm in process! When talking on the phone with my aunt yesterday afternoon, she reckoned I got off lightly, but not hearing Paul McCartney!

For the Closing Ceremony, I watched on TV at home, with cat, as partner had gone to bed, ending watching online and sharing Facebook comments from friends all over UK, Europe and woke to comments from Australia & North America. So had sound this time. 

Back to work today - by chance in a town with a gold post box, so will be making a slight detour for a photo 

So happy to have been a very small part of Olympics - and looking forward to my Paralympic shifts


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 13, 2012)

carina62 said:


> Where was Kate Bush and Take That??



Who?


----------



## Steff (Aug 13, 2012)

Take that we're on at the end so brave of take that's Gary barlow to be there after tragic recent events, it really was very poor last night but Eric idle stole the show best bit for me


----------



## robofski (Aug 13, 2012)

Totally surprised myself by how much of the Olympics I watched, even more surprising was how much of it I enjoyed!  I somehow doubt the same buzz will be around in 4 years, the home stage has certainly been a factor in creating a great games.  Very well done to all the athletes that gave so much, but a special well done to the magnificent Team GB, very proud to be British


----------



## StephenM (Aug 13, 2012)

Whilst I very much enjoyed the sport I felt the ceremonies were rather over the top! The Queen parachuting in was quite amuzeing but the way they rollout ageing pop stars at these events makes me cringe. I also had a great time watching the athletics in the stadium (10,000 m final) bar the rip off mentality that went with the refreshments. At over ?2/bottle Coca-Cola must have recovered plenty of sponsership!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 15, 2012)

I was one of the Games Makers, at Olympic Park, but apart from public contact when travelling in uniform on public transport (with special Oyster card for free travel during Games period) and walking through park to workforce check in and then to work in control room, I didn't have much contact with public. However, I did come to work early a couple of days, so that I could walk round off duty - obviously public didn't know I was off duty, so still had lots of questions about nearest toilets, directions to various places (fortuntately could answer due to carrying a map and using one in control room), requests for photo ops etc. 

Overall impressions are of people (visitors, paid workforce, volunteers, visitors etc) being taken by surprise at how well it all went. I had lots of unexpected / pleasant / useful conversations and not a few unsolicited comments about Olympics / thanks to volunteers eg when sitting on a wall drinking smoothie and reading paper before getting on Tube. 

Not getting into venues and staying with friends meant that I didn't see much action, but catching up online now... 

For me, it was an amazing experience, enabling me to play a useful role, using a many from my slightly odd and wide selection of skills - medical, radio & map use, common sense etc. Looking forward to a few more shifts for Paralympics, then heading off to do similar role at a staged trail race in Wales.


----------

